# ISO Bonefish Grill's BangBang Shrimp



## jeninga75 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello  

I didn't see a forum for restaurant copy recipies so I hope this is an ok place to ask since it is for shrimp.

Bonefish Grill, if you are familiar with that resturant, has an item on their appetizer menu called BangBang Shrimp. It's fried shrimp in a zippy sauce that almost reminds me of Thousand Island dressing. Does anyone know how to copy the recipe? I'd like to know how they bread the shrimp also. They're very light and crunchy.

Also, if you know of a recipe that sounds similar to this I'll take that too. I'm always looking for shrimp recipies.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, jen.  Welcome to DC.  I think you will find a couple of answers here if you go up to the blue bar and pick "search" and type in Bonefish Grill.  There are at least three choices.  One of them might be what you want.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome Jinenga 

This may help you...

Cooks.com - Recipe - Bonefish Grill Bang Bang Shrimp


----------



## jeninga75 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my  I didn't see the search up there... Thank you for the quick reply tho.

Oh, and if anyone else pops in here and wants to post some of their favorite shrimp recipes that would rock


----------

